# Does my Gourami have dropsy, or is he just fat? WARNING: Image Heavy



## Fiddy

Hi, I just realised that my eldest Gourami is really big. I took some pics, and I was wondering if he has dropsy or is just fat, because he eats a lot. I'm sorry for the low quality/bad pics. He would not stay still.


----------



## Bobbi21

It's kinda hard to see in the pictures because they aren't very clear but it does look like dropsy to me. My goldfish had it once and puffed up like a pine cone all his scales were sticking out. Compared to your other fish does it look like his scales are sticking out?


----------



## Fiddy

****....That's what I was afraid of. I have no idea what to do to help him. I've never been able to help a fish with dropsy. I lost a Goldfish and a Platy this way. Do you have any advice or anything? I've had him for a long time, and I don't want to lose him. I don't understand why he has it. I do regular water changes, my water quality is good, there is no sign of disease in the tank, and I do everything I can to take care of these fish. I do have an undergravel filter. I read something before about those being bad. I'm setting up a hospital tank now, so any help or advice would be appreciated. Thank you a lot.

Edit: Also he is being anti social, stays in a corner, and didn't eat when I fed them today. I'm so upset.


----------



## Mikolas

If his scales are protruding out, it's dropsy. It's a condition that is very easy to tell. 

There are no known treatments for dropsy as far as I know. It would likely be best for you to separate it and euthanize it to ensure whatever is causing it doesn't spread onto the others.


----------



## Bee

Ive heard if you can feed it peas. Raw peas it might help. :/ Good luck


----------



## snail

Are it's scales sticking out at all? I can't be sure from the pics what it is but it could be something else than dropsy. Treat for constipation. Females full of eggs also can look quite plump, is it a he?


----------



## Fiddy

I just put a bunch of de-shelled peas in the tank. I didn't see Fatty eat, but the rest of the fish are tearing it up. I don't have time to sit and watch them. My ER tank should be ok to put fish in tomorrow. I have to go to "Petsdumb" tomorrow, and get a small heater and some crickets for my crabby crab.


----------



## snail

Well the peas will do all your fish good at least.


----------

